
Show HN: Rush Hour – A Wordpress SEO Course – Feedback Please - craigbarber
Hey all,
I&#x27;m currently trying to validate a new side project.<p>It&#x27;s called Rush Hour.<p>Rush Hour is a do it yourself WordPress SEO course.<p>I&#x27;m aiming the course at people who have a small to medium business who want more customers via search.<p>They may have tried other marketing techniques but have never really gotten into SEO.<p>My main questions are do people want this?<p>And will they pay $99 for it?<p>Please check out my landing page to learn more:<p><a href="https:&#x2F;&#x2F;tryrushhour.com" rel="nofollow">https:&#x2F;&#x2F;tryrushhour.com</a><p>Any and all feedback much appreciated! Don&#x27;t hold back.<p>Craig
======
arberbr
Small typo on your CTA button, not Enrol Now but Enroll Now

Wish you success on the rest.

